

Live Current Media to develop Cricket.com - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/17/live-current-media-signs-a-50-million-deal-for-exclusive-online-rights-to-indian-cricket/
After reading the TC article, it seems that focus is being shifted towards the development of Cricket.com. Are you guys planning to integrate the two or have your efforts been repositioned towards the development of Cricket.com?<p>When the news that Auctomatic was acquired was released, several here thought that the acquisition was solely a method of getting a web dev team, and wasn't so much about the growth of  Auctomatic. Reading this article makes me feel somewhat the same...
======
kul
We're still building product on Auctomatic. I helped out on cricket.com as I
saw the immediate opportunity (and I had the most cricket knowledge in the LCM
team). It's going to be spun out as its own company, with its own funding and
CEO.

------
kyro
After reading the TC article, it seems that focus is being shifted towards the
development of Cricket.com. Are you guys planning to integrate the two or have
your efforts been repositioned towards the development of Cricket.com?

When the news that Auctomatic was acquired was released, several here thought
that the acquisition was solely a method of getting a web dev team, and wasn't
so much about the growth of Auctomatic. Reading this article makes me feel
somewhat the same...

~~~
Harj
_Reading this article makes me feel somewhat the same..._

Does the article say the auctomatic team will be developing the cricket.com
site?

